# 20 psi oil pressure?



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all, I need your advice once more. Just put shocks, rear springs and drag bags in my 69 GTO. Took it for a ride and she rode like a dream (damn wheel hop is still there!). I have a 160 degree thermostat in it and its a little warm up here in NH (85 degrees). The oil gauge is an Autogage installed late last year and I've never had an issue with it although it does bounce around at an idle and steadys when you increase the RPM's. 
Today I noticed the thermostat heading up toward 180 and stayed there and the oil pressure was 22psi when she was hot. I've never seen the oil pressure go that low even when its reading 180 degrees. Lowest I've seen was 35. I'm running Brad Penn 10W40. Is this a normal oil pressure or is this considered low? It's a 1969 428, just rebuilt by PO with 350 miles on her. 
Thoughts?

Thanks once again for the abundance of knowledge and experience on the forum!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

mbergin said:


> Hi all, I need your advice once more. Just put shocks, rear springs and drag bags in my 69 GTO. Took it for a ride and she rode like a dream (damn wheel hop is still there!). I have a 160 degree thermostat in it and its a little warm up here in NH (85 degrees). The oil gauge is an Autogage installed late last year and I've never had an issue with it although it does bounce around at an idle and steadys when you increase the RPM's.
> Today I noticed the thermostat heading up toward 180 and stayed there and the oil pressure was 22psi when she was hot. I've never seen the oil pressure go that low even when its reading 180 degrees. Lowest I've seen was 35. I'm running Brad Penn 10W40. Is this a normal oil pressure or is this considered low? It's a 1969 428, just rebuilt by PO with 350 miles on her.
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Tell us the pressure @ idle and again at 2 or 3k on the tach.


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Idle is at 20-22 psi and it shoots to 40-50 at 2k. Seems fine when I'm driving. The drop comes just when I stop and idle. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sounds perfectly normal to me.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Same pressures I observe with Brad Penn 10W40 in my '68 with a 474. I also thought 20 psi at idle was too low but have been convinced its not.


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

That's great news. I was hesitant to drive it until I knew if the pressure was normal. Thanks so much for sharing your experience and knowledge. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

My rebuild 428 runs at about 35-40psi hot and 60psi when cold. I use 15W40 oil.
Before the rebuild the oil pressure was similar to yours and I was also told it's okay.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

mbergin said:


> Idle is at 20-22 psi and it shoots to 40-50 at 2k. Seems fine when I'm driving. The drop comes just when I stop and idle.


No worries. On a warm engine at idle, there's very little load on any of the bearings. As long as the pressure is there when you come off idle (like yours is), you're fine.

Bear


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks once again Bear. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll add to this: the rule of thumb is 10psi oil pressure for every 1000 rpm. You're fine.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Some Fords even say 4psi at idle is fine.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

You are totally good. I am at 20psi when the car is warm and is up at 60psi when on the gas.
1967 GTO 400 (just rebuilt) running mobile1 15/50


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks all. Ill sleep better tonight. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I want to add a question.. Is it possible to have too much oil pressure??
I'm just wondering why I always have at least 35psi (idle) and about 80psi when the engine is cold.. While driving it's between 40 and 70psi.
(Rebuild engine, new oil pump, 15w40 oil..)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep, it's possible to have too much oil pressure. Causes its own set of problems, too. But you're fine where you're at, Chris. It isn't too high. 80psi and up all the time would be an issue.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Good to know, thank you! I didn't think a lot about this subject until I read this thread, but it's nice to know the "normal" oil pressure range for our engines.


----------

